# Does Temperature Turn Plants Purple??



## afronator3000 (Dec 21, 2010)

I've been told that letting the temperature of your flowering room drop way down at night while having it fairly warm (around 75 or so) during the daytime will bring out a purple hue to the buds of almost any strain. Has anyone tried this and gotten good, concrete results?

Currently I have two big girls about two weeks into flowering. One is a purple kush and the other a sour d. With the lights on the room runs about 76 - 78 F while it is about 62 at night. Is this a drastic enough change in temperature to achieve that sweet grapey dankness that most good purples have?


----------



## Lil Czr (Dec 21, 2010)

It can be one factor.

I have heard that certain deficiencies can cause this too.

And some plants are just genetically predisposed to having purple stems.

There are a few other reasons as well I'm sure.


----------



## lowerarchy (Dec 21, 2010)

As I've read on various forums, the cold temperatures affect phosophorus uptake by the plant. I let my room drop to about 13°/55°F for a week late in flower and it turned the fans and the occasional bract purple but never affected the buds that much. I didn't pursue it further.


----------



## snew (Dec 21, 2010)

My room stays at 65-75 night to62-70 generally. This year I had a drop to 60. I have developed a lot of blue on the Blueberry-Cheese. However, I have seen no change in the Black Domina and very little on the church. So I am not sure if it is the strain or the temp. Last winter I raised Black Jack had the same temps and did not see any variation in color. But the Blue Cheese is Beautiful can't wait on it to mature.


----------



## afronator3000 (Dec 21, 2010)

Its weird because my last crop was trainwreck and it came out really purple on maybe 4 or 5 of the 12 plants i had. It was during the summer so it was pretty hot, maybe 83 during the day and 70 or so at night. And for a sativa such as trainwreck the high was definitely on the heavy side, made me have to take a nap after almost every smoke!


----------



## dragun (Dec 21, 2010)

drop the temperature to 60 at night at least two hours,during the last two weeks.day time temperatures dont matter.having something with purple genetics really helps,like gdp.something that will give the full purple effect.


----------



## deprave (Dec 21, 2010)

temp drop will give u purple leaves not purple calyx in my limited experience, I run at 59F to 70F in my flower room...almost all strains get purple/black/blue shade leaves but the bud remains green..one strain I have actually gets purple fan leaves...I dont see these purples in the summer when im running 70-75F and I have never run any strain thats supposed to be purple. (example: querkle, gdp, mendo purpz)


----------



## meezy4tw (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, yes it does. I have a small plant outdoors right now, the temps hit 50 degrees a while back and heres the end result.


----------



## DrFever (Dec 21, 2010)

what also could be causing the purple is the flowering nutes you are useing may contain to much INK in it wet your fingers and grab some of your flowering powder and rub it see if your finger turns purple if it does then i would look into better products on ur next flowering stage


----------



## PakChild (Dec 21, 2010)

I think it does, my room was 55-60 in the front cause I'm running 2 4'x4' screens for my scrog, but the inline is bringing cold air infront of the first screen and the temps in the front were 55-60F and the back was 70F only the plants in the front were getting purple on its leafs, I'm gonna start flowering tomorrow so I couldn't tell ya yet if it makes my buds purple


----------



## DrFever (Dec 21, 2010)

tellin you guys pretty sure it isnt temps i let my room get to 50 lights off and dont get purple its the flowering nutes you are useing may contain to much ink in it


----------



## afronator3000 (Dec 22, 2010)

so would tiger bloom count as a nutrient with too much ink?


----------



## DrFever (Dec 22, 2010)

i am not sure pretty simple test tho wet your fingers and dip it in the powder and rub your fingers together i was just told of this myself from a very knowledgeable person just trying to help with the purple leafs thingy sure its not the cold


----------



## buddwasher (Dec 22, 2010)

muliple colours are present in all plant leaves at all times - u only see them at certain times of the year - winter and spring as daylight hours and temps down = causes far less photosythesis to occur and therefore little chlrophile is produced (this is the green colour).

And what i dont quite understand is that bud is a flower and as we know flowers and fruits come in all diff colours, but i see bud as cross between a flower a fruit and a leaf.

in conclusion i would say try messing with lower temps yes, but also try to lower the light available in final week as this i believe is the key to colour in bud - try 7 or 8 hours on ?  gl


also on the temp i have had grow room down to ner freezing with lights off and no change in bud colour


----------



## buddwasher (Dec 22, 2010)

DrFever said:


> tellin you guys pretty sure it isnt temps i let my room get to 50 lights off and dont get purple its the flowering nutes you are useing may contain to much ink in it


 
nutes should not contain dyes - dyes will work against the natural coulour of chlorophile (green) forcing plant to produce more chlorophile it needs to photosythesise


----------



## John420Doe420 (Mar 20, 2011)

My plant is only a couple weeks old and the bottom of the leaves, the stem, and parts of the top are purple/turning purple what do i do?


----------



## pointswest (Mar 20, 2011)

Temperatures around 50F are best for turning plants more purple. Flushing for two weeks during this cold period will help cause deeper colors as the plant ripens. Plants fertilized with nitrogen during flowering may not turn colors.

Temperatures below 50F cause the Phosphorous to be locked up causing the purple coloration. Other factors in the cold period are the anthocyanin pigments in the plants changing in response to the fall like conditions, same as the tree color change in fall. Other causes of purple coloration is genetic makeup and these plants turn dark without cooler temps.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Oct 17, 2017)

im gonna post some pics. gotta go down to my tent tho, but i'm running two strains in one tent, 5 plants total. Both plants are purple-ing just the same. its not a genetic thing, its a temp thing, in this case. Not saying certain strains don't naturally purple.... They obviously do.
But if you really want purple in your plants, get them night time temps down and watch them change. It seemed to happen during flushing mostly


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Oct 17, 2017)

ok...so night time temps are aprx. 40-50 degrees Fahrenheit now that summer is over...
flushed and then boom! They purpled!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2017)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> im gonna post some pics. gotta go down to my tent tho, but i'm running two strains in one tent, 5 plants total. Both plants are purple-ing just the same. its not a genetic thing, its a temp thing, in this case. Not saying certain strains don't naturally purple.... They obviously do.
> But if you really want purple in your plants, get them night time temps down and watch them change. It seemed to happen during flushing mostly


This thread is 6 years old.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2017)

time means nothing to stoners....unless you have a court date


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Oct 19, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> This thread is 6 years old.


I realize


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Oct 19, 2017)

It bumps them back up. Not like growing weed techniques have changed much in 6 years.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2017)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> It bumps them back up. Not like growing weed techniques have changed much in 6 years.


I know techniques don't change much.

What was the point though?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Oct 19, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I know techniques don't change much.
> 
> What was the point though?


Uh, did you check the thread topic. Okay... now look at my post. I think they are aligned okay
Forgive me for commenting on a topic I found interesting... on a marijuana discussion website...


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Oct 19, 2017)

What is your point? Man! Burn one and get back to me


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2017)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Uh, did you check the thread topic. Okay... now look at my post. I think they are aligned okay
> Forgive me for commenting on a topic I found interesting... on a marijuana discussion website...


I mean I get it. 

At the same time its not common just to dig up old threads just to comment on them.

I'm more curious I guess. No offence meant. Just wondering how you happened to comment on this thread.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh! I see. Apparently, I misunderstood yr initial comment. Sorry
I google search My topic and just write “rollitup “ behind my search title. A lot of times it’ll Pull up an outdated thread.

It happens all too often that people post questions regarding a plants problem-issue, but no one ever answers it directly. Every time I find one that needs more info, I will update them if I have knowledge on the subject. I see it as helpin the next guy who runs into the same scenario.


----------

